

Did This 28 Year Old Chinese Entrepreneur Build a Car Better Than Tesla? - kkt262
http://hyperlush.com/28-year-old-chinese-entrepreneur-builds-the-ultimate-tesla-knockoff/

======
gvb
Build? _The Youxia doesn’t start producing the cars till 2016 and the first
deliveries will be made in 2017._

No.

Better than Tesla? _Of course, all the information listed on their website are
just production specs and could change by next year._

Not likely.

